# Smelly crown caps



## LonelyMassachusetts (Jan 26, 2013)

I just came across a bunch of old crown caps that were clearly in storage for a while; they reek of mildew and some have rust on them.
I sanitized them all in a good long soak in easy clean solution.
Do you think that the plastic coating in the crown cap may have absorbed the mildew flavor and impart it back into the beer when I use it? I'm not sure if the smell has gone away.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 26, 2013)

When in doubt...toss em out!
Mildew and rust will only lead to problems! Crown Caps are so inexpensive that I wouldn't mess around with them. Why lose a good batch of beer?


----------



## LonelyMassachusetts (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the help.


----------



## TCampbellRN (Jan 21, 2014)

??? What???


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 21, 2014)

man, am I zoning out are what..
is this post out of place...lol


----------

